
Ask HN: Ideas for s/w company we can reach out to? - neoatbay
Looking for recommendation of some niche Cloud based s&#x2F;w companies whose services are delivered by (preferably RESTful) API. It is preferred that the solution (delivered by API) is computing intensive and is useful as a build block for other software solutions.<p>We are a startup that is specialized in connecting API publishers and business users.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
_ah
This is a really confusing post on a lot of levels. I think that some
refinement in your pitch would go a long way. Some of the questions that arise
after reading your post are:

* If you're a startup scrambling for traction, why are you so particular about the method by which your partners' services are delivered? What's so special about REST APIs? Why do you care if it's compute-bound? Shouldn't you be willing to work with anyone?

* What value do you actually offer? I'm not sure if you're an API integrator, a billing backend person, a contract sales team, or what.

* You specialize in connecting API publishers to business users, but you're on HN asking for SW companies. If this is your _specialty_ shouldn't you already know? Or do you have a deep list of businesses with validated needs? The impression you're giving here is that you don't actually have ANY clients on either side of this transaction. I'm left wondering if there is a similar post on a business-focused message board somewhere.

I've re-written your pitch as an example. I don't know if this is anything
close to what you actually do, but hopefully it's illustrative: "Hi! We're a
new startup in the cloud computing space. We take high performance hardware
and manage it for other software companies... we're like AWS EC2, but focused
exclusively on compute-bound workloads (and we're less expensive too). If you
sell your services through an API, we've also built a nifty service layer to
automate all your security, logins, and billing. We take care of all the
paperwork so you can focus on running your service. We're looking for more
partners, so please take a look at our beta [insert link here]. We'd love to
hear your feedback. If you send me a PM, I'll also get you 50% off your first
3 months. Thanks!"

Anyway, hope that's at least somewhat helpful.

------
mtmail
Can you add contact into to your profile? I work on such an API. We're in
couple business directories but so far avoid those who add another layer
because it makes billing and support harder.

